# What's the purpose of existing if it's just to work...and exist



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

:get:help:help:help:help:help:help:help:help


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Good question. There probably isn't any but to fill the spaces in between with as much as possible. None that I can discern, at least. The monotony gets to me too.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Its not.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

minimized said:


> Good question. There probably isn't any but to fill the spaces in between with as much as possible. None that I can discern, at least. The monotony gets to me too.


:bash

That's what it seems like. So, when I'm free from work(including house duties), I end up staying up too late at night to preserve some alone time and then I'm just messed up for work the next day. Thumbs up right! Thank you for the response.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Its not.


What's not?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

What is the meaning of life 
The age old question 
What is end goal ? For you to just exist and do the same routine with no direction or any thing to look forward to sounds like the problem , I do random things from time to time like think of something any thing , a Holliday where would you like to go one day plan it and save its a direction to head in and work is just the means to the end so pick a direction , actually pick 3 directions 1 a short term goal 2 a medium term goal 3 a long term goal . The short needs to be achievable and take no longer than 3 months to achieve something you want do a weekend away a reward goal and to remind you that you are working to have fun and not to just exist , the medium is something that will take about 2to 5 years and the long term is what are your dreams head to wards them as dreams are a long way a way unless your rich and if you keep plodding away towards them they will come true one day 
Hope this helps it works for me


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Dream, love, hate, enjoy, suffer, laugh, cry.

A rock exists, a human does much more than that.

Beyond that there may not be some grand purpose to human life, but why should there be?, of the trillions of beings that have existed in our little planet we're the first and only to reach this level of intelligence. Our mere existence is meaningful in it's uniqueness.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

to have the most fun possible.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Grog said:


> What is the meaning of life
> The age old question
> What is end goal ? For you to just exist and do the same routine with no direction or any thing to look forward to sounds like the problem , I do random things from time to time like think of something any thing , a Holliday where would you like to go one day plan it and save its a direction to head in and work is just the means to the end so pick a direction , actually pick 3 directions 1 a short term goal 2 a medium term goal 3 a long term goal . The short needs to be achievable and take no longer than 3 months to achieve something you want do a weekend away a reward goal and to remind you that you are working to have fun and not to just exist , the medium is something that will take about 2to 5 years and the long term is what are your dreams head to wards them as dreams are a long way a way unless your rich and if you keep plodding away towards them they will come true one day
> Hope this helps it works for me


Thank you so much. This is wonderful advice.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Schierke said:


> Dream, love, hate, enjoy, suffer, laugh, cry.
> 
> A rock exists, a human does much more than that.
> 
> Beyond that there may not be some grand purpose to human life, but why should there be?, of the trillions of beings that have existed in our little planet we're the first and only to reach this level of intelligence. Our mere existence is meaningful in it's uniqueness.


Good post. Thank you. I am not saying that life is meaningless. I am yearning for the purpose when I am basically forced(in order to survive) to work constantly. It just drains the beauty of life.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

rdrr said:


> to have the most fun possible.


Everyone is misinterpreting my post! I wasn't asking what the purpose of life is. I'm asking what's the purpose of existing WHEN you HAVE to work constantly.


----------



## nobodyimportant55 (Oct 23, 2013)

hullo


----------



## nobodyimportant55 (Oct 23, 2013)

im so clueless as to why my life sucks that im always trying to get friends


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

myersljennifer said:


> Everyone is misinterpreting my post! I wasn't asking what the purpose of life is. I'm asking what's the purpose of existing WHEN you HAVE to work constantly.


Ok, sorry lol. Make the most of your time off of work. That's what I do.


----------



## nobodyimportant55 (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

nobodyimportant55 said:


> hullo


Hie.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

rdrr said:


> Ok, sorry lol. Make the most of your time off of work. That's what I do.


Aggggh, don't apologize.  I do try my best to cherish off time. I guess sometimes(tonight) I just wonder what I'm doing with my life. Ooooh well.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

nobodyimportant55 said:


> im so clueless as to why my life sucks that im always trying to get friends


What's wrong with wanting to have friends? I hope you find yourself some keepers.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

That's basically what it feels like to me. Between work and school I have no energy to expend from being exhausted and even then, I have no social life, friends or even acquaintances. The nessesity and pressure of work will be higher once I move out and then it'll likely boil down to working a menial job that can potentially make you hate life even more, then live a menial-unfulfilled life. Work this **** job, then live this **** life - is that all to it?


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Omgblood said:


> That's basically what it feels like to me. Between work and school I have no energy to expend from being exhausted and even then, I have no social life, friends or even acquaintances. The nessesity and pressure of work will be higher once I move out and then it'll likely boil down to working a menial job that can potentially make you hate life even more, then live a menial-unfulfilled life. Work this **** job, then live this **** life - is that all to it?


I feel you. Shall we pack our belongings and travel far away into the forest? :rain

But honestly. This is where I'm at. I knew I wasn't alone on this. Not sure what more there is to say on the matter. Blah.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

myersljennifer said:


> I feel you. Shall we pack our belongings and travel far away into the forest? :rain
> 
> But honestly. This is where I'm at. I knew I wasn't alone on this. Not sure what more there is to say on the matter. Blah.


I actually was about to edit my post to say that I wanted to go live in the forest alone.

When someone told me once a few months ago they wanted to pack up everything and go live in the forest, I thought they were crazy. But now, after I've been perversed to dulling-physical labor, in a work environment that is soul crushing, I understand what he means now. I can see why many people rely on smoking, drinking and drugs to cope


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

myersljennifer said:


> What's not?


Work


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Omgblood said:


> I actually was about to edit my post to say that I wanted to go live in the forest alone.
> 
> When someone told me once a few months ago they wanted to pack up everything and go live in the forest, I thought they were crazy. But now, after I've been perversed to dulling-physical labor, in a work environment that is soul crushing, I understand what he means now. I can see why many people rely on smoking, drinking and drugs to cope


That's odd. I completely agree. Life is a drag lately. Hope you catch a break.


----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)

myersljennifer said:


> Everyone is misinterpreting my post! I wasn't asking what the purpose of life is. I'm asking what's the purpose of existing WHEN you HAVE to work constantly.


I think the way you are looking at life is what they are question based on how you are phrasing the question itself. You could have said "what's the purpose of existing if it's just to eat and breath ... and exist?"

Existing and being are really up to how you perceive it. Someone could also say "I exist for my work!", not questioning why work makes up their existence. These people tend to be very content in the job that they have. Others don't look at their work as being their existence. I know many that say they exist (live for) their spouse and/or children.

With all that said, I am with you. I tend to look at the negative side of life and don't look at the positive aspects. It is a never ending struggle for me.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I think life would be so boring if we don't even work at all I mean wtf dude... money doesn't grow on trees and at least it gives us something to do.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

pinkkeith said:


> I think the way you are looking at life is what they are question based on how you are phrasing the question itself. You could have said "what's the purpose of existing if it's just to eat and breath ... and exist?"


Sorry! :hide



> Existing and being are really up to how you perceive it. Someone could also say "I exist for my work!", not questioning why work makes up their existence. These people tend to be very content in the job that they have. Others don't look at their work as being their existence. I know many that say they exist (live for) their spouse and/or children.


I understand. Occasionally I just ponder the thought of what I'm contributing to my life/society and I come up blank. I contribute to my family through working, so that's good. I will keep it in mind.



> With all that said, I am with you. I tend to look at the negative side of life and don't look at the positive aspects. It is a never ending struggle for me.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> I think life would be so boring if we don't even work at all I mean wtf dude... money doesn't grow on trees and at least it gives us something to do.


Depends on what you'd do with your time! I'd love to travel, experience different parts of the world, etc. I'd love to read more and more. Life is too short.


----------



## PaintItBlack (May 9, 2013)

There is no purpose, you are born, go to school till u r 18, then go to college or go to work, work till you are old, and then retire, but you are too weak to do most of the stuff cuz of ur age, and you wasted your whole life working and just working, like I said one before **** that idiot who invented school till 18 and work till 60-65...
I honestly don't see any motivation or happiness or anything in that, just depression.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

PaintItBlack said:


> There is no purpose, you are born, go to school till u r 18, then go to college or go to work, work till you are old, and then retire, but you are too weak to do most of the stuff cuz of ur age, and you wasted your whole life working and just working, like I said one before **** that idiot who invented school till 18 and work till 60-65...
> I honestly don't see any motivation or happiness or anything in that, just depression.


You speak the truth, my friend. :flush


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

To have sex and be in love


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

NicoShy said:


> To have sex and be in love


Haha. Love the straight forward approach. :afr


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

To me it's all about perspective. I don't live to work, I work to live. I don't settle for simply existing, I don't let my fears or anxieties stand in my way. I'm not helping anyone, especially not myself, by sitting around and dreaming about what i wish i could do. So i get out there and do them. The world is so much bigger than me and it has so much to offer. Anyways, I'm not even sure I answered your question anymore but it all made sense in my head. :haha


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Snow76 said:


> To me it's all about perspective. I don't live to work, I work to live. I don't settle for simply existing, I don't let my fears or anxieties stand in my way. I'm not helping anyone, especially not myself, by sitting around and dreaming about what i wish i could do. So i get out there and do them. The world is so much bigger than me and it has so much to offer. Anyways, I'm not even sure I answered your question anymore but it all made sense in my head. :haha


You did, you did.  Thank you so much madam. I like your outlook.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I've been pondering this too .....it feels like my entire life is devoted to school, which I'm failing at. It all just feels like a damn waste.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I ask myself this every day. Every time I clock in I sigh. My family is more or less poor and I work relentlessly at a stressful unfulfilling job. Time seems to be going by so quickly even though I can't even legitimately recall the last time I've been genuinely happy.

I view my existence as a productive tool for my immediate family, my brother and sickly mother who live with me, that's about it. They both claim they love me, so in turn I will allow myself to be utilized and serve them the best I can.

Obviously they say they want me to be happy and whatnot. Yet I honestly think that if I remained the same and had the same miserable stagnant life, they wouldn't care, and this irks me, because I'm not content with life yet they are? I wish I could exist with a smile like them, I envy that...


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Make the most of your time off of work


seems like the only sensible answer :sigh


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

To me the world is entirely devoid of absolute meaning, all these things we pay so much attention to that give us so much strife are on the basest level all worthless hollow and empty, they mean nothing, nothing does. So I am free to fill this vast blankness with well whatever the **** I want so I'd better make the right choice. I choose peace happiness and joy. I reject ill feelings, I don't need them, I don't want them. The question is largely irrelevant, the goal is too, all that really matters is the journey, better make it a good one...


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Work doesn't take up a lot of my time and I still don't see the point of life. I've come to accept that for me life is pretty much pointless. Even if I had all the time and money in the world, my anxiety would stop me from being happy. I exist mainly out of habit and because I know if I died, my younger siblings and my father would be unhappy.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Valtron said:


> I've been pondering this too .....it feels like my entire life is devoted to school, which I'm failing at. It all just feels like a damn waste.


I'm so sorry. I know that feeling from when I was in school. Find your path. If it's not school, at least move towards finding a job or somethin'.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Malek said:


> I ask myself this every day. Every time I clock in I sigh. My family is more or less poor and I work relentlessly at a stressful unfulfilling job. Time seems to be going by so quickly even though I can't even legitimately recall the last time I've been genuinely happy.


Me too. Sighing always. My family is also poor and I provide a lot of the $. I also relate to your last statement about time moving so quickly, and life is definitely very short. No doubt about it. I hope it turns around for you.



> I view my existence as a productive tool for my immediate family, my brother and sickly mother who live with me, that's about it. They both claim they love me, so in turn I will allow myself to be utilized and serve them the best I can.


This is me in a nutshell. Sick mother also. At some point you deserve to live your own life. <3



> Obviously they say they want me to be happy and whatnot. Yet I honestly think that if I remained the same and had the same miserable stagnant life, they wouldn't care, and this irks me, because I'm not content with life yet they are? I wish I could exist with a smile like them, I envy that...


I want to give you a hug.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Twelve Keyz said:


> seems like the only sensible answer :sigh


I think so too.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Billius said:


> To me the world is entirely devoid of absolute meaning, all these things we pay so much attention to that give us so much strife are on the basest level all worthless hollow and empty, they mean nothing, nothing does. So I am free to fill this vast blankness with well whatever the **** I want so I'd better make the right choice. I choose peace happiness and joy. I reject ill feelings, I don't need them, I don't want them. The question is largely irrelevant, the goal is too, all that really matters is the journey, better make it a good one...


Thank you.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

firestar said:


> Work doesn't take up a lot of my time and I still don't see the point of life. I've come to accept that for me life is pretty much pointless. Even if I had all the time and money in the world, my anxiety would stop me from being happy. I exist mainly out of habit and because I know if I died, my younger siblings and my father would be unhappy.


At least you know you are loved. Please continue to exist. I will do the same. Maybe some resolve may come at some point in our lives.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

You don't have to work constantly, my auntie when she was living in the U.K saved hard for ages then took a year and half off to travel around europe with her boyfriend in a camper van. I hope to do something like that in the future although it helps to have a decent income. Alternating work with long periods off but actually doing stuff like travelling. Hopefully oneday, you'd have to get got at saving money though.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

bottleofblues said:


> You don't have to work constantly, my auntie when she was living in the U.K saved hard for ages then took a year and half off to travel around europe with her boyfriend in a camper van. I hope to do something like that in the future although it helps to have a decent income. Alternating work with long periods off but actually doing stuff like travelling. Hopefully oneday, you'd have to get got at saving money though.


That sounds beautiful and liberating. I wish I could do it. My boss/family is really relying on me right now though to consistently work. Maybe someday.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Tell me about it. Was just whining about this earlier.


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

A very important factor is to find a job that you can tolerate. Not many people are going to find a job that they necessarily "love" - one that they actually look forward to going to; but it's good to find a job that you at least don't absolutely hate. That makes the day so much more miserable.

The thing with having a job is, at least for me, that it really makes you value the time that you're not at work. It gives you something to look forward to - not to mention gives you the money to do things outside of work. Back a couple of summers ago when I wasn't working much (I just worked at a Cold Stone at the time) and wasn't taking classes, the depression set in deep. I felt useless. I was doing nothing. I saw no reason to get out of bed - and then when I did lay in bed I just sat there and thought about how bad my life was.

Having a job, even if it's one you don't love, at least gets you out of the house. It keeps you busy - keeps your mind off of things, and gives you a little more focus and experience in your life. I know that I'd be a lot more miserable without my job, and that's not even thinking about the pay. It just gives my life some meaning, and I find that to be very important.

Also, having a job while you're in a relationship is important, too. It's very good to have some time apart from your significant other, and it gives you things to talk about. Not that you asked but since everyone else was bringing it up and it ties into my point - I think the ultimate goal in life is happiness, however that may be achieved for the individual. To me, being in a relationship often lends itself to happiness. Having a job supports a relationship and makes it stronger because it gives you some time apart. Therefore, having a job both directly and indirectly assists in providing happiness.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Existence has no "purpose." It is incapable of having such a thing.


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

I would say that's "Putin" it rather bleakly.

Hahahahaha... haha... ha.

*Walks away.*


----------



## whatiscoffee (Oct 17, 2013)

My perspective, for what it's worth, is simply that you should do whatever it is you are drawn to in life. Long gone is the era where the purpose of human existence was dictated absolutely by the old white man with the beard in the sky. All that we know, being here on Earth, is that our lives are whatever we choose to make of them. Create your own purpose for being here. 

What do you feel drawn to? Do you want to go live in a forest and be in communion with nature? Then go, do it, and enjoy it. What is stopping you? Why are you working every day solely to exist? Does working get you any closer to where it is you want to be and doing what it is that you want to do? If not, then you have no business in a system that ultimately has no concern for its participants. Do you feel bound to anything at all? Take a step outside, close your eyes, and imagine what it is you hope for yourself. Consider for a moment that your life is again, only your own, and do with it what you will.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Alsark said:


> A very important factor is to find a job that you can tolerate. Not many people are going to find a job that they necessarily "love" - one that they actually look forward to going to; but it's good to find a job that you at least don't absolutely hate. That makes the day so much more miserable.


I feel like I have found this! I don't have to socialize with the public, and I'm in an office. But I do strive for other things in the future.



> The thing with having a job is, at least for me, that it really makes you value the time that you're not at work. It gives you something to look forward to - not to mention gives you the money to do things outside of work. Back a couple of summers ago when I wasn't working much (I just worked at a Cold Stone at the time) and wasn't taking classes, the depression set in deep. I felt useless. I was doing nothing. I saw no reason to get out of bed - and then when I did lay in bed I just sat there and thought about how bad my life was.


You are so incredibly right about this. I noticed this, and continue to notice this every weekend! It's kind of like how we need pain to appreciate pleasure. Or else, we take pleasure for granted. Right?



> Having a job, even if it's one you don't love, at least gets you out of the house. It keeps you busy - keeps your mind off of things, and gives you a little more focus and experience in your life. I know that I'd be a lot more miserable without my job, and that's not even thinking about the pay. It just gives my life some meaning, and I find that to be very important.


It does give life meaning, I guess. How'd you get to be so insightful and helpful? Sheesh, mista.



> Also, having a job while you're in a relationship is important, too. It's very good to have some time apart from your significant other, and it gives you things to talk about. Not that you asked but since everyone else was bringing it up and it ties into my point - I think the ultimate goal in life is happiness, however that may be achieved for the individual. To me, being in a relationship often lends itself to happiness. Having a job supports a relationship and makes it stronger because it gives you some time apart. Therefore, having a job both directly and indirectly assists in providing happiness.


You are profound. :thanks


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

whatiscoffee said:


> My perspective, for what it's worth, is simply that you should do whatever it is you are drawn to in life. Long gone is the era where the purpose of human existence was dictated absolutely by the old white man with the beard in the sky. All that we know, being here on Earth, is that our lives are whatever we choose to make of them. Create your own purpose for being here.


Oh, I don't have a problem with that. I don't follow those ideologies/religions. But I do have to say, I don't think we're out of that era. Haha. I will create my purpose, thank you.



> What do you feel drawn to? Do you want to go live in a forest and be in communion with nature? Then go, do it, and enjoy it. What is stopping you? Why are you working every day solely to exist? Does working get you any closer to where it is you want to be and doing what it is that you want to do? If not, then you have no business in a system that ultimately has no concern for its participants. Do you feel bound to anything at all? Take a step outside, close your eyes, and imagine what it is you hope for yourself. Consider for a moment that your life is again, only your own, and do with it what you will.


Well I do have a reason to work. I have to take care of my family whom is struggling quite a bit. I would never leave my parents and siblings in the dust. I have a need in my heart to care for others. That is part of my purpose. I'm hoping it all is an important process in the end goal. Thank you for your perspective and advice!!


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

myersljennifer said:


> I feel like I have found this! I don't have to socialize with the public, and I'm in an office. But I do strive for other things in the future.


Hey, that's great! Hopefully your job isn't like the movie Office Space. "Yeeeeaaaahh, I'm gonna need you to come in on Saturday," and hopefully you aren't obsessed with red Swingline staplers...



myersljennifer said:


> You are so incredibly right about this. I noticed this, and continue to notice this every weekend! It's kind of like how we need pain to appreciate pleasure. Or else, we take pleasure for granted. Right?


Yep, exactly! It gets so boring when you have so much time off all at once. Getting bored is the worst if you have depression. Gotta keep your mind off of things at all times.



myersljennifer said:


> It does give life meaning, I guess. How'd you get to be so insightful and helpful? Sheesh, mista.
> 
> You are profound. :thanks


Haha, well thank you. For a long while I wanted to be a psychiatrist because I enjoyed helping people with their problems and giving advice. I'm also like to figure out the answer to problems... so those are all good psychiatrist traits! Except that uh... I sort of need to be able to talk to people to be a psychiatrist. So scratch that! Haha. So I just help people on the internet, instead. Like I said, I think happiness is the ultimate goal in life. To me, helping others = happiness. So helping others is part of my life's goal. That said, I'm quite literally happy to help .


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Alsark said:


> Hey, that's great! Hopefully your job isn't like the movie Office Space. "Yeeeeaaaahh, I'm gonna need you to come in on Saturday," and hopefully you aren't obsessed with red Swingline staplers...
> Haha, Office Space. Thumbs up. No, it is not.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's especially bad for Americans since we get so little vacation. I'm really not looking forward to this. Up until now I have avoided this life by being a vagabond. It will be nice to finally not be broke but I'd like to take off one month of the year and go travelling.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I wish I knew. Most people seem to be able to happily distract themselves with things like hobbies, relationships, material possessions etc. I don't seem to have that ability. Having to work full time for a living just depresses the hell out of me - it's just not a life in my opinion.

How other people working full time manage to enjoy their time after work is beyond me. When I get home from work I can't be bothered doing anything - I'm too drained after spending a long, miserable day at work and also really depressed at the fact that I have to go and do it all over again the next day. No one can convince me that 9 to 5 is a life worth living. I hate it with an absolute passion.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

This reminds me of a song by Metric.


----------



## Sunhawk (Oct 3, 2013)

I'd rather live in the stone age than in today's society. The way we live can easily make us sick.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Good question it is a world built for materialistic and hollow people, just by looking at today's role models I can see this. (Miley cyrus, Kanye west, Paris Hilton) Anyway there is no real meaning we all die and everyone will forget about us in 100 years.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

komorikun said:


> It's especially bad for Americans since we get so little vacation. I'm really not looking forward to this. Up until now I have avoided this life by being a vagabond. It will be nice to finally not be broke but I'd like to take off one month of the year and go travelling.


I agree. I'm sorry.  In order to keep living, we have to work. I hope we can all catch a break at some point.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

JamesM2 said:


> I wish I knew. Most people seem to be able to happily distract themselves with things like hobbies, relationships, material possessions etc. I don't seem to have that ability. Having to work full time for a living just depresses the hell out of me - it's just not a life in my opinion.


So true.  There's not much time to distract yourself with possessions anyways for most of us. And as for relationships, hah. Couldn't possibly manage that.



> How other people working full time manage to enjoy their time after work is beyond me. When I get home from work I can't be bothered doing anything - I'm too drained after spending a long, miserable day at work and also really depressed at the fact that I have to go and do it all over again the next day. No one can convince me that 9 to 5 is a life worth living. I hate it with an absolute passion.


What you said here is exactly how I feel/my situation. I'm laying in bed at 3:43pm after doing some house work, because it needed to be done. I absolutely need recover time, before going back to work. Alone time.

I wonder if there's a way out? Best of luck to you. :squeeze


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> Good question it is a world built for materialistic and hollow people, just by looking at today's role models I can see this. (Miley cyrus, Kanye west, Paris Hilton) Anyway there is no real meaning we all die and everyone will forget about us in 100 years.


Yep. But progression does take place over time, don't you think? Sometimes, change _can _be made in the world. I hope there will be SOME redeeming changes from our generations in the hundreds of years to come.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Sunhawk said:


> I'd rather live in the stone age than in today's society. The way we live can easily make us sick.


:ditto


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 9, 2011)

Sometimes I think about this all day.


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Working for a living doesn't suck when you're working at something you actually want to do. The economy is so bad that many intelligent and creative people are forced into work that is not fulfilling and which drains them psychologically. I absolutely want to become one of those hollow idols with excess wealth and adoration milking my own potential for years to come without having to cater to anyone, but the economy necessitates either a soul-sucking low wage hell or a sentence of academic slavery(grad school) tacked on to an excessive(18yrs) worth of schooling that did nothing to impede your progression toward the monotonous slavery of the workforce.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm desperate to have something to do
more than being happy with it. Home is top priority

I know anything less than £30k will not finish my mortgage in the predicted 17 years to go

Everything's a dilemma loop of itself and dependent on other loops
I know perm employers won't accept me if I ever did something not perm
Chasing realistic hi-tax, hi-reimbursement was a good was to make quicker progress. I have to fight fluctuation between perm - temp

CV all shows everything was perm. I can't see how the timing of 1-2 years spent on each could be read as shorter, or they expect every person to stick one one thing from 18 to death and anyone who did one other thing will be ignored
Marriage: no divorce allowed

Receptionist, shelf-stacking, cleaning, crane-driving, hospitality (pub, hotel, nurse: "Hello!!! How Are You??!!!"), ski, bungee, skydiving instructor all requires gleegul gayness AND optimal shiny teeth that glimmer in the eyes of tne onlooker, AND all armed Forces gayness  :teeth

Where's the alternative?

I want to be the teacher (not school) to explain to people how to do what I can do which they can't. Still stuck on the gayness requirement. A boost of doing something I'd like would be the only possible route to that, resulting natural gayness
That's the final loop achieved - released from being under-the-thumb :afr


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

..nice thread with some intelligent people commenting, my family is not rich, my father struggled to work to help raise me while he was not well,we never had spare money,but we had enough to get by, he's gone now but I hate to think his struggle to rear me was in vain...still I struggle for a meaning to it all though..


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

for me my exsistence is love, to give love so we can be happy together in life. Most of the time it feels like work and thats it.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I've asked myself this question a lot, you go to school grow up until you're old enough, you start working work work work work work work, try and make enough money so you can retire and live the rest of your life comfortably, and then die :no of course there are little things you can do inbetween like vacations, love life and such but for the most part all it seems like is school work die lol


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

shypoet90 said:


> Working for a living doesn't suck when you're working at something you actually want to do. The economy is so bad that many intelligent and creative people are forced into work that is not fulfilling and which drains them psychologically. I absolutely want to become one of those hollow idols with excess wealth and adoration milking my own potential for years to come without having to cater to anyone, but the economy necessitates either a soul-sucking low wage hell or a sentence of academic slavery(grad school) tacked on to an excessive(18yrs) worth of schooling that did nothing to impede your progression toward the monotonous slavery of the workforce.


I love this response. Makes me feel a little better and less like I'm nuts. I totally feel drained. I think you gave a very realistic point of view. Sigh.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Justlittleme said:


> for me my exsistence is love, to give love so we can be happy together in life. Most of the time it feels like work and thats it.


It does feel that way. But love is all around, I guess.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

jesse93 said:


> I've asked myself this question a lot, you go to school grow up until you're old enough, you start working work work work work work work, try and make enough money so you can retire and live the rest of your life comfortably, and then die :no of course there are little things you can do inbetween like vacations, love life and such but for the most part all it seems like is school work die lol


This sums everything up perfectly. I wonder if there's a way to break the chain.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I loved all my work*

One day

Someone stopped me from doing it

I never did anything wrong. I corrected others' mistakes.

The worst crime isto prevent someone from working, unless they have clear evidence of the reason

My future may hold nothing for me

Today I tried a job app for electrical retail. It'd make me laugh.
The form is always about if I had worked FOR THEIR corporate brand before. If not, no job. WHY? 
The employer shouldn't look at the history! Should look at the person's knowledge. CV exists to rule you out.

Retail would be very new to me. I did label all salespeople as stupid.

I would label all customers as stupid and tell them I know better. I want people to shut up and listen to me. I would do such a good job.

One day, if someone decided again to fire me, I'd get disruntled. If there was a very clear reason why, I'd learn from it and be happy, and change myself.

If there was no reason and I just got a gay goooobyyyeeeee and wave
They would be dead.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Most of us are slaves to the system in our very short lives. It's not all our fault. The world is overpopulated at 7 billion compared to less than 3 billion just 40 years ago. The economic systems had never been proven to work for everyone. There are not enough jobs for everyone. The world is increasingly run by the oligarchs and the new world order imperialism and they own all the corporatism that reaches past all national borders and just profits the top extremely wealthy in the world.

If you'd read the shocking news about our financial world, you will see that the coporatist controlled media has hidden the hoarding of all the wealth in the world to a very few. Here's one fact. 400 people in the U.S. has over 50% of the wealth in the nation. 80% of all stocks in the U.S. markets are invested and owned by top 1% whether through direct investment or funds. The government already corrupt and owned by the corporations have made a "placating" segment of a public sector , gov't supported union sector that has kept the voting revolutions at bay. While the federal debt is at 16 trillion, the unfunded liabilities (with future estimates of medicare, social security etc.) is estimated to be approaching 70 trillion.

Supposedly back in the old days in the 50's 60's. inflation wasn't as bad. And a parent in a two parent family could earn enough to pay for all the family's expenses. So people had more time to have a life outside of work, go to church, contribute to the community etc.

The only way this is going to be fixed, is a painful reset of all the debts. Which may involve world war, revolutions, and mayhem and collapse of the current economic systems. Like waking up one day and finding your bank account is held by the gov't and the dollar is suddenly worth 30% of what it is now. This can happen if the rest of the world ditch the petro dollar and start buying all oil in another currency.

Compared to biblical and pre-technology times, most civilizations survived with an agrarian base. From hunting/gathering to growing crops and protecting/distribution. The dark ages since the collapse of Rome from 1000 A.D. was mostly feudalism protecting precious crops. Lots of raiding and hacking then with two handed swords. Then consider the first music of the western world was mostly chanting before 1600 AD. Then they started bringing music from the church chanting to early classical, baroque, then the renaissance. Until the early 20th century, with jazz as the forerunner of rock and pop, then the computer age and sound technology leading to rock/pop of the 60's 70's, "corporate rock" 80's. A lot of tech developments including entertainment happened in the relatively small slice of human history from 1950 to 2000. Before movies, they were just plays until the television, computers, and telephone all post wwii. Airplanes have only been around since 1904. The 747 is a relatively old design still around since the 1960's.

Well, anyways, I'm rambling. About the meaning of life, well we all have individual challenges in our short lives and supposedly going by religion we're supposed to learn spiritual lessons/be saved/etc. to be ready for heaven at the end of life. Something about having descendents to help redeem original sin, but I'm not sure about that part.

Anyways, for more economic info. Some sites:

http://www.maxkeiser.com/
www.zerohedge.com

"wealth distribution" videos:


----------

